# Finally home & I've lost my mind



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Just remember (and it sounds like you do) that this is all about having fun with Racer. The bond you are creating is waaaaay more rewarding than all the ribbons, trophies, whatever you may earn. 

Unfortunately, many handlers seem to have forgotten that. I am also guessing Racer will surprise you. I want to hear all about it, too. If nothing else, maybe you can creat a video like my all time favorite: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS91cRSgGgg


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

I already have a few of those videos. The last run is my poor husband. At least he gets most of the contacts and always takes the first jump!

Racer's 2nd match & first trial AGRC Oct 2014: http://youtu.be/BLdWNZTbTbA


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Awwww, he has such a bouncy, happy way of be-bopping through the course. LOL He's adorable!!!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> Awwww, he has such a bouncy, happy way of be-bopping through the course. LOL He's adorable!!!


I should have called him Tigger lol


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

BorderKelpie said:


> Just remember (and it sounds like you do) that this is all about having fun with Racer. The bond you are creating is waaaaay more rewarding than all the ribbons, trophies, whatever you may earn.
> 
> Unfortunately, many handlers seem to have forgotten that. I am also guessing Racer will surprise you. I want to hear all about it, too. If nothing else, maybe you can creat a video like my all time favorite:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AS91cRSgGgg


Love love love this collection of videos just pure joy! I'm sad to say how frustrated I was with the zoomies in Bella's early days as now after her injury each start line is a a pure gift and the journey the true prize. 

*Poolan* I share your frustration on the lack of training lately :-( weather is nasty in our area and even with my own equipment in the barn it's just too miserable. We have a trial this weekend it ought to be a wild ride ;-)


----------

